# EPSFA Walleye series tourney event



## Dominator (Mar 10, 2011)

*fish one or all 3*


Summe2015 Main Tournament Page http://epsfa.com/137.html

Tournament Entry Form (All tournaments)

Summer Slam Series Grand Champion Requirements

Summer Slam Series Event #1 Rules 6/20/2015

Summer Slam Series Event #2 7/18/2015

Summer Slam Series Event #3 8/15/2015


Very well run and attended with very nice cash and prizes.r Slam Series 6/20, 7/18, and 8/15.


----------

